# Audeo.........on being compulsive...not baking related



## runninduo (Nov 27, 2004)

I just had to share this with you!

I have a three year old son......and yesterday, my cousin came over with her 2 yr old twins.  One of the three kids had been playing with my son's alphabet puzzle.  Most of the pieces were in one pile......and when I put them all back there were 3 letters missing..........O,C, and D.  I definitely thought it was a sign that my fudge trials and tribulations were very OCD-like.

Anyway, it cracked me up.  I hope you thought that was funny too!

I did make some chocolate chocolate chip cookies yesterday that I thought I had ruined, but managed to salvage.  My son was helping me and then mid-way through (read.....as i was stirring butter and brown sugar into melted chocolate) decided he needed milk and couldn't wait two minutes.   I'm talking a "zero to sixty" temper tantrum.  Anyway, the chocolate cooled down to much to melt the butter so I put it over low heat to melt it.  The cookies were fabulous.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Alix (Nov 27, 2004)

Laurie, thanks for my first laugh of the day. It was a good one!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 28, 2004)

Good golly, that's funny!  What ARE the odds of it being O, C & D?  LMAO!

And double cringes on the three-year-old beautiful and tireless gift from Heaven in the form of your son!  I well remember those days!!!  Hmm...that's about when the first gray streak appeared, as I recall....!

OCD is the perfect accompanyment to cooking, IMO.  Othwise, how would we ever find the courage to re-tackle our blunders and learn??

Enjoy those cookies, runninduo...!


----------



## runninduo (Nov 28, 2004)

Audeo.......

Unfortunately, my grey hairs (not many, but some) were there b/f my son was born.  That's what highlights are for.........LOL.  He's generally a very good natured kid, but boy, when he's tired and wants something watch out!  Poor kid is starting to give up his nap.  He fell asleep eating dinner at 5:30.  I woke him up, gave him a bath at 6pm, played and read stories til 6:30 or so.  I'm just hoping he's not up at 4:30am!!!!!!!!

Anyway, he is truly a joy and mighty cute if I do say so myself!


----------

